# Gary: New Kumho Ecsta 4X



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

I know they are new, but any "surveys" regarding how well they handle in light snow? Or how they compare to the Contis DWS?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Too new. No one has driven these in snow yet that we know of. However, the DWS is the top all season tire in that category in snow so the chances of this tire being better than it and the other 20+ tires in this category in snow are pretty slim.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Gary!

When are you those KM11s going to be in stock. TR states 9/12/11!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Kief said:


> Thanks Gary!
> 
> When are you those KM11s going to be in stock. TR states 9/12/11!!!


Are you referring to Sport Edition KM11 wheels? If so, I can check. What size and year/ model of BMW?


----------

